# Does anyone with a Samsung have 6.4a yet!



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

My R10 got 6.4a with no problem, through the regular scheduled call.

Since Samsungs never got 6.3f, I've been skeptical about whether they would get 6.4a.

I've had my S412R dial in at least once a day, and it's still on good old 6.3e. It is completely stock and is always hooked up to the phone line. (I know that that's heresy around here, but put up with me.)

I have watched these threads carefully and haven't seen anyone report getting the upgrade on a Samsung.

What gives with Directv? Is their engineering so poor that they are dropping this fairly major ball twice in a row?


----------



## Marrelli (Jan 12, 2007)

Never got 6.3f nor 6.4a for my Samsung yet. Since 6.4a has the extra features, I called D* about the problem. I was told that 6.4a was rolling out through June 19th, to wait until then to call back if I don't get it. I'm skeptical though since we never got 6.3f.

I suggest that those of us who have Samsungs call D* to ensure that they know of the problem and at least inform us if they're dropping support for us.

Earl, do you have any inside info on this issue?


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Marrelli said:


> Never got 6.3f nor 6.4a for my Samsung yet. Since 6.4a has the extra features, I called D* about the problem. I was told that 6.4a was rolling out through June 19th, to wait until then to call back if I don't get it. I'm skeptical though since we never got 6.3f.
> 
> I suggest that those of us who have Samsungs call D* to ensure that they know of the problem and at least inform us if they're dropping support for us.
> 
> Earl, do you have any inside info on this issue?


Earl has gone to work for Directv and is supposedly no longer allowed to post here or on any forum for he had to give it all up cold turkey as part of his employment agreement.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=394141


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

dtremain said:


> Since Samsungs never got 6.3f, I've been skeptical about whether they would get 6.4a.


Maybe YOUR Samsung didn't get 6.3f, but MINE sure did, which is a 4120. Matter of fact, it was one of my first Tivos that DID get it, out of 4...  

I do not have 6.4 yet, but since it's always received ALL the other updates it should, I see no reason it wouldn't get this one...


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

dishrich said:


> Maybe YOUR Samsung didn't get 6.3f, but MINE sure did, which is a 4120. Matter of fact, it was one of my first Tivos that DID get it, out of 4...
> 
> I do not have 6.4 yet, but since it's always received ALL the other updates it should, I see no reason it wouldn't get this one...


Congratulations. I'm not sure why yours did since even Directv admits that there was a problem.

For the rest of us, however, we need to keep an eye open.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

dtremain said:


> Congratulations. I'm not sure why yours did since even Directv admits that there was a problem.
> 
> For the rest of us, however, we need to keep an eye open.


Hmm, didn't know there was a "Samsung" problem - but now that I thought about it, I just remembered I have another 4120 sitting in a box for a "spare". I hooked it up awhile back & it too, sucessfully updated to 6.3f as well. But I'll definitely keep an eye on my working 4120 if/when it updates.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My Samsung is still on 6.2A so hopefully one of these days it will get 6.4


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

Stuck with 6.3e on my Samsung as well.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

My DirecTV contacts claim that v6.4a will continue to roll out through June, including Samsung DirecTivos.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts claim that v6.4a will continue to roll out through June, including Samsung DirecTivos.


thank you, Litzdog.


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts claim that v6.4a will continue to roll out through June, including Samsung DirecTivos.


I really hope you are correct. Anyone who gets the update on a Samsung please be sure to report here. I'm sure all of us will force a daily call when that happens


----------



## Marrelli (Jan 12, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts claim that v6.4a will continue to roll out through June, including Samsung DirecTivos.


 Was there a reason they didn't roll out 6.3f for Samsungs?


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

manhole said:


> I really hope you are correct. Anyone who gets the update on a Samsung please be sure to report here. I'm sure all of us will force a daily call when that happens


Speak for yourself. 

Several months after Samsungs have worked reliably with 6.4 I may plug the phone line in again and leave them powered up overnight.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Marrelli said:


> Was there a reason they didn't roll out 6.3f for Samsungs?


Don't know.


----------



## onella (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a samsung sir-s4080r. I forced a call this morning. Got the pending restart status. Did the restart. I now have 6.4a


----------



## Claude5382 (Jul 30, 2003)

I forced a call 20 minutes ago; got the pending restart message. Did the restart and there it was - 6.4a. BTW I have a S4040R


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Good to hear.

I'll try tonight.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I forced a call on both of my Samsungs, and they updated to the new software.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

onella said:


> I have a samsung sir-s4080r. I forced a call this morning. Got the pending restart status. Did the restart. I now have 6.4a


Thanks for the updates. Nice to see that Samsungs weren't left out.


----------



## Marrelli (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine is supposed to make a call on the 16th. I will just wait and let it make the call then instead of forcing it. Those with Samsungs who got 6.4a, please let us know how your machines work with it. If not well, I can disconnect my phone line.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

I've got it! Forced a phone call, "Pending Restart," forced the restart, and we have 6.4a on my S4120R. I've had it on my son's R10 for weeks.

Let's hope that it gets rid of the crashing at almost every rain delay. Time will tell.

At any rate, I don't feel like a poor relation any more.

Litzdog, thank you for your support, here and elsewhere under a slightly different name. It may be a conincidence that on the day after you followed up with contacts, every Samsung on the planet suddenly started getting the update, or it may not be.

At any rate, I appreciate the supuport of good tech community people like you and others here.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

dtremain said:


> .....
> 
> Litzdog, thank you for your support, here and elsewhere under a slightly different name. It may be a conincidence that on the day after you followed up with contacts, every Samsung on the planet suddenly started getting the update, or it may not be.
> 
> At any rate, I appreciate the supuport of good tech community people like you and others here.


Most likely coincidence 

But thanks for the thanks!


----------



## coolcastro (Mar 18, 2005)

mrbogusbaxter said:


> Here is a WORKING fix for all having a problem dialing in with local access numbers. It is now known for a fact that initial first call access numbers (DTV units only)
> are no longer being answered in the other side. This is leaving a lot of us unable to move forward with recording as the unit needs this initial OK to unlock recording access
> DTV is now moving forward in phasing out ALL PRIOR NON UPGRADEABLE TIVO units from its lineup.
> 
> ...


After completing the above, My unit downloaded the update.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

There was a strong thunderstorm in our area yesterday. Although I was out, I'm certain that there must have been a rain fade.

I was happy to return home and find that my nowly updated Samsung S4120R had not crashed during the rain fade as it would have with 6.3e.

Looking good.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

dtremain said:


> There was a strong thunderstorm in our area yesterday. Although I was out, I'm certain that there must have been a rain fade.
> 
> I was happy to return home and find that my nowly updated Samsung S4120R had not crashed during the rain fade as it would have with 6.3e.
> 
> Looking good.


All three of mine running 6.4a rebooted during a heavy storm on Friday.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

tigercat74 said:


> All three of mine running 6.4a rebooted during a heavy storm on Friday.


Uh-oh. Well, mine wouldn't re-boot. It would really crash and I would have to unplug it to re-boot it. And, my R-10, which had 6.3f and upgraded early to 6.4a, has never exhibited the problem.

And, happily, it didn't happen to the Samsung yesterday, and it sure would have.


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

My Samsung STILL doesn't have it. It connects, appears to download for a minute or two, then hangs up. I'll be concerned if I don't get 6.4a by the end of the month.


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

I discovered by accident that I was getting 6.4 on my Samsung 4080. For some reason on Sunday night I was poking around the system information page and saw the pending restart notice. That was my first clue that there was even an upgrade. I allowed the receiver to do its thing and had 6.4.

I never received 6.3f on the receiver, my latest version prior to 6.4a was 6.3e

My childrens RCA took 6.4 without difficulty, when I checked to see if the receiver would need to be restarted, 6.4 was already on it. All I can figure out is that it must have downloaded and then we had the player reboot for some reason, perhaps a lockup. My son denies installing 6.4


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

crkeehn said:


> My childrens RCA took 6.4 without difficulty, when I checked to see if the receiver would need to be restarted, 6.4 was already on it. All I can figure out is that it must have downloaded and then we had the player reboot for some reason, perhaps a lockup. My son denies installing 6.4


On a staggered basis, the weekly phone call (which you can force, but don't have to if you are willing to wait) authorizes the unit to install the new software which has been downloaded from the satellite.

That's when you get the "pending restart" statement.

If you force a re-start, your new software will install.

If you do nothing, as with your son's unit, the unit will re-start on its own at the next 2:00 AM. And the new software will install.

So, it would appear that your son is telling you the truth.


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

dtremain said:


> On a staggered basis, the weekly phone call (which you can force, but don't have to if you are willing to wait) authorizes the unit to install the new software which has been downloaded from the satellite.
> 
> That's when you get the "pending restart" statement.
> 
> ...


I was sure he was. I just wasn't aware that it would install itself. As I previously stated, the whole thing came as a big surprise to me.

Under the previous software he had (I'm guessing 6.3f, as their unit was an RCA) he had lockups every couple of days. He tells me that he hasn't had a lockup in a few days, so the upgrade may have corrected whatever the problem was.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

crkeehn said:


> Under the previous software he had (I'm guessing 6.3f, as their unit was an RCA) he had lockups every couple of days. He tells me that he hasn't had a lockup in a few days, so the upgrade may have corrected whatever the problem was.


In most people's experience, that sounds more like 6.3e with the lockups.

But, either way, let's hope 6.4a solves the problem.

Glad to be of help.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

6/16 6.3e hd installed in Samsung. Phone line connected.
6/19 6.4a installed itself between 4:36 - 4:47 PM PDT today.

Said could take up to an hour. Clearly didn't.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know when it restarted and installed, but I checked my Samsung 120 (upgraded to 250 via Weeknees) last night 6-19 and it has 6.4a running... now I guess I'll have to go around the house and see if the 3 other units (2 RCA 1 HR10-250) have updated

Only thing I noticed any different is the Recently Deleted option to restore


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

John T Smith said:


> I don't know when it restarted and installed, but I checked my Samsung 120 (upgraded to 250 via Weeknees) last night 6-19 and it has 6.4a running... now I guess I'll have to go around the house and see if the 3 other units (2 RCA 1 HR10-250) have updated
> 
> Only thing I noticed any different is the Recently Deleted option to restore


They have just enabled remote scheuling as well.

If you go to directv.com, sign in, and go to the schedule, if you select a program you will see an option to record it. You will then get a drop-down asking which unit you wish to use.

We've been waiting for this and it just got set up today.


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Installed 6.4a over my 6.2a hacked version. Is there a way in which to undo this? 6.4a is good, but I did like my 6.2a with features.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

My SD-DVR40 still hasn't gotten 6.4a. Any advice, anyone? I'd like to get it. I don't have any hacks on it. It's still at 6.2a.

-Mike


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

marrone said:


> My SD-DVR40 still hasn't gotten 6.4a. Any advice, anyone? I'd like to get it. I don't have any hacks on it. It's still at 6.2a.
> 
> -Mike


Are you connected to a phone line? Have the calls been going through?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

dtremain said:


> Are you connected to a phone line? Have the calls been going through?


It isn't constantly connected...the phone connector is in another room. (I had a wireless connector, but it got fried) so I force the calls occasionally, maybe once every few days. The calls do succeed, as it downloads some stuff and processes it.

The unit was instantcaked with 6.2a. I honestly don't know if the unit received the update via satellite (but if it didn't, shouldn't it do it over the phone if it's no-longer in the stream)?

-Mike


----------



## trainsho (Mar 30, 2006)

I have two samsung sir S4040r one took the upgrade an one still has not, no problems with it btw..... not sure 1) if I had it plugged into a phone line or not, 2) if it has something to do with the fact that one is hacked an the one that took the upgrade is not???!!!!! both have had phone lines attached but at the time I realized it had been upgraded, I was in the process of moving equipment and phones around in the house during construction projects. btw now that I plugged them in to phone again both take too long to dial an the phone times out by the time it dose dial. any remote modem strings for me PLEASE (still searching myself) thanks JESS


----------

